# Eating before exercise



## Phil C (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi. 
Silly question, is it best to eat a meal before exercise eg. going to gym etc.? If so, how long before would be sensible - i guess at least half an hour would be sensible.


----------



## Vonny (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi @Phil C, I've read about both options. I've read that exercising before eating is good because it uses your body fat as fuel. I've also read that you should eat beforehand. When I was a little girl my ma used to tell me to rest and digest before going off to play but she was full of old wives' tales! I've exercised before and after food and have seen little difference, though I will leave 30 minutes to an hour between eating and exercising. As far as I understand it, you just postpone digestion if you exercise too quickly afterwards.

So I don't think there's any hard and fast rule, although someone may be along soon to contradict me. If so I'd be interested to learn myself if there is a preferable option.


----------



## travellor (Sep 2, 2020)

I find it makes little difference to me. 
I'm a calories in/calories out person, so my calories tend to be adjusted simply by eating less if I'm putting on weight.

From a comfort point of view, I normally eat after though.
If I eat before, I can feel ill, and I find I don't feel like eating as much if I eat after exercise, so it's win win.


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 2, 2020)

Phil C said:


> Hi.
> Silly question, is it best to eat a meal before exercise eg. going to gym etc.? If so, how long before would be sensible - i guess at least half an hour would be sensible.


Hi Phil

I tend to eat before I exercise as it allows me to adjust my insulin dose just before to help keep my levels in range during and after exercise.  However I am T1 so I am not sure what impact the exercise has on glucose levels for T2


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 3, 2020)

I used to eat a slice of toast before the gym, but reduce my insulin dose.

These days my exercise is mostly just dog walking, and i either walk before or after breakfast. 

Im pretty sure there used to be ‘public information films’ warning of going swimming too soon after eating though?


----------



## Phil C (Sep 3, 2020)

Thank you all for your replies. I don't use insulin so that is not a worry. Looks like it is mainly down to comfort then, although i do tend to get wobbly so i will go with Everydayupsanddowns slice of toast idea. Thanks again.


----------

